# Wlan Karte Wechseln HP Notebook (Sperre/ Wie Umgehen?)



## Shizophrenic (4. Juni 2016)

Hi lange rede Kurzer sinn... ich ärgere mich gerade mal wieder mit meinem dv6-6c40eg herum.
HP Pavilion dv6-6c40eg Entertainment Notebook PC | HP(R) Kundensupport

Die Entwickler Optionen ,bzw. das Advanced Bios konnte ich schon erfolgreich mit der Tastenkombination f10+A freischalten und öffnen.
Habe im diesen Zuge das ding mal schnell auseinander genommen und die WLP auf Thermal Grizzly optimiert um mir somit genügend Spielraum zu geben den Turbo auf die vollen 3.1GHz anstatt der von Hp angepeilten 2.6/2.8 GHz zu setzen.

jetzt hab ich hier ne Intel Centrino Ultimate-N6300 rumliegen die laut web-recherche in ähnlichen modellen funktionieren soll... auch wenn nur 2 der 3 besagten antennenkabel angeklemmt sind.
Mein problem ist das momentan allein ein Boot nach einbau unmöglich gemacht wird. weil das Notebook sofort schreit das die Karte nicht Kompatibel wäre.
(purer schwachsinn in meinen augen... half mini pcie bleibt half mini pcie... hp will nur nicht das man daran weiter herummurkst)

Eigentlich kann diese frühe blokade nur aufgrund der Inizalisierung im Bios herrühren... die sich sicherlich einer einfachen dev/ven abfrage der der Hardware id bedient.
Da die advanced options nun mal schon frei sind... müsste es doch eigentlich einen weg geben diese blockade zu umgehen.
ich möchte aber nicht willkürlich die an den einstellungen herumspielen, weil man sich durch falsche einstellungen auch gut und gerne mal das notebook bricken könnte.
kenn jemand dieses problem kennt  und weiß zufällig ob es passende option im bios dafür gibt?  oder ggf andere versuche ggf durch umgeschriebenes Bios von erfolg gekrönt wurden?

PS: Grund der ganzen aktion ist das ich gerne mehr geschwindigkeit für meine Wireless schnitstelle haben möchte... von meiner 100Mbits leitungen kommen beim notebook nur 36Mbits an (sämtliche tweaks und andere treiber probiert)
und das ist momentan der größte störfaktor für mich. Bios screens kann ich bei bedarf liefern.

LG Shizo

PPS: wer rechtschreibfehler findet darf mich gerne drauf hinweisen und mir die Korektur geschriebene Version schicken. (Leichte LRS und wichtigere dinge im Kopf ^^)


----------



## LP96 (4. Juni 2016)

Das müsste über eine Whitelist gesteuert werden, d.h. alle Karten die erlaubt sind, stehen in dem BIOS drin.
Entweder upgradet man also auf eine Karte, die freigegeben ist oder man modifiziert sein BIOS dementsprechend, sodass die Karte zugelassen wird.


----------



## Shizophrenic (4. Juni 2016)

das war das stichwort  was mir gefehlt hat  whitelist ist mir ein begriff... die wird dann wahrscheinlich nicht offensichtlich im bios hinterlegt sein... sondern darin integriert.    Von Whitelist mods/bios Hacks habe ich vorher schon gelesen....  
ein generelles Ausschalten dieser Prüfung wird dann wohl nicht möglich sein? (auch zu verstehen als eine whitelist für quasi alle devices ... bzw eine möglichkeit die whitelist zu ignorieren)


----------



## DKK007 (4. Juni 2016)

Was für eine WLAN-Karte war den bisher drin?

Bei ASUS scheint es da so eine Sperre nicht zu geben, die nachträglich eingebaute Intel AC7260 wurde problemlos erkannt.


----------

